# sons quad..no spark



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

My son has a Kazuma 110 Falcon(please save the Kazuma comments) It has no spark....things that have been done, new plug,tried new cdi and ignition coil at dealer(they dont know squat, just sell them) and I bought and installed a new stator plate. Still no spark.

After checking all connections and wiring I found a promblem coming from stator wires...I have voltage coming from the stator coil wire but I have no voltage coming from the pick up coil wire.

Why would'nt I have voltage from the pick up if I assume the brand new stator and pick up are good? Timing maybe?

I'm not sure how to check the timing on it yet, i'm learning as I go.

Ryan


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Is there a safety switch for a remote kill under the fender on that quad? If so check all safety switches. I fixed my buddies kids and it had a short in the remote kill switch.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm pretty sure theres no remote kill. i've been up and down the wiring a hundred times. 

I think that pick up coil wire would be before any switches in the wiring.

Ryan


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Is there any way you can get the shop manuel on that model. Other wise you have to trace the wiring all the way through.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

the pickup coil does not have voltage it just pulses and u will not see it on a digital volt meater you need and old needle style to see it ....and i second the remote kill or the handel bar kill switch check to see if you are shorted to ground in the kill circut orr call me or bring it by.......


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

and check all ground wires they are hidden and they all need to be contected and clean no rust or nasty of any kind


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Dose it have a rip cord in the back? My brother has a atv (off brand) not sure what but last week his little girl`s quad would not start. The plug (rip cord)in the back pulled out just a hair.It would turn over but wouldn`t start.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

No rip cord, I think those are only on the 50cc.

PJC, i'd bring it to you tommorow if you were closer.

Gonna go mess with it some more. I did use a needle meter set at dc 50 and I get nothing from the pick up coil while cranking no pulse no nothing. Do I have to set it to something different to check pulse?

When I set it to ohms 1k and touch the black to ground and red to pick up wire, the meter goes all the way across.

This sucks,
Ryan


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Could be the Mag, also try this:

TO BYPASS ALL CUTOFF SWITCHES ON KMX-50, KMX-110, RFX-110



LOCATE CDI

CUT BLACK WIRE WITH WHITE STRIPE CK. FOR SPARK LEAVING ENOUGH WIRE TO RECONNECT.

THIS WILL RULE OUT ALL CUTOFF SWITCHES ON THE ATV INCLUDING: IGNITION SWITCH, HANDLE BAR SWITCH, SIDE CUTOFF (KMX-50 ONLY) REAR CUTOFF( KMX-50 ONLY)



CDI 5 PIN PLUG WIRING DIAGRAM:



1. GREEN- GROUND
2. YELLOW W/BLACK- IGNITION COIL
3. BLACK W/ WHITE- IGNITION KILL
4. BLUE W/ WHITE- IGNITION PICK-UP COIL
5. RED W/BLACK ? STATOR COIL 

From another site,

Rob


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

http://www.kazumausa.com/parts/


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'll try the black/white wire and if that dont work its going to the shop.

I got spark for about 5 secs. yesterday....didnt really do anything to it, it just all of a sudden sparked while cranking. So now I'd almost call extremely intermitten spark.

Thats kind what it was doing with the old stator, run 5 minutes, die(no spark),let sit 10 minutes (not touch a thing) fire right up, repeat, then no spark, no spark, then boom spark.

The quad is on the verge of winning this battle.

Edit: Thank you for the switch wire bypass, i'll try it.

Ryan


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

sounds like a coil you need to check the resistence of the primary and secondary windings in the coil and find the spec for it.
but sounds like a coil or bad ground to the coil


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Itchin' to go said:


> I'll try the black/white wire and if that dont work its going to the shop.
> 
> I got spark for about 5 secs. yesterday....didnt really do anything to it, it just all of a sudden sparked while cranking. So now I'd almost call extremely intermitten spark.
> 
> ...




If I was you I would sell it to me for $100.00 and go get a good name brand quad.

Rob


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Taxidermist said:


> If I was you I would sell it to me for $100.00 and go get a good name brand quad.
> 
> Rob


Don't temp me.:lol: I got it for him, for his 10th birthday and I thought about getting a Polaris or a Honda....but $2500 is a lot of money for a 10 yr old who's going to outgrow it and scratch it against every tree branch he can find. Heck the $1100 I paid for this one was lot of money. 

I gotta tell ya though he's had it 2 years, he rides the heck out of it, it still looks good and this is the first trouble at all i've had with it.

I would'nt buy a Kazuma again though because as i'm learning now, I cant find anyone to work on it.

Ryan


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Just an update, I disconnected the black/white wire, no spark, tried hooking another ground to the coil(would that work?) no spark.

I just know this is a simple 5 min. fix if I just knew what to fix.

Checked the blue white/wire again with needle meter(dcv50 red on blue/white wire, black on green/ground wire) cranked no needle movement at all........same needle placement, ohms 1k meter goes all the way across to the right. Do you set the meter at dcv or something else to check pulse?

Also the two wires that the coil hook into I get no reading on dcv 50 when cranking(not sure if I should) and when checking ohms 1k needle goes all the way over.

I found another place nearby that claims to do service on a Kazuma so i'm gonna call them. Everyone oneI called today only works on what they sell...Honda,Yamaha,Etc.


Ryan


----------

